# Ed's Bowden



## Boris (Nov 30, 2013)

Just like the Miss America, I'm posting these before and after photos for Ed (zedsn), I'm sure that he'll be happy to field all questions, and accept any compliments that you may have.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2013)

I, for one, like the Bowden.
Can't afford one but, we can always hope for one to show up in a dig.


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 30, 2013)

The before picture looks way too good to be a before.. ...After is pretty darn nice.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 30, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> The before picture looks way too good to be a before.. ...After is pretty darn nice.




Kind of like how a Corvette project can only look so bad to start


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2013)

Is he going to part it out??


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks Boris for digging up a 6 year old thread..


----------



## Boris (Nov 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> Thanks Boris for digging up a 6 year old thread..




You dug it up, not me.


----------



## vincev (Nov 9, 2019)

Boris said:


> I dug it up, not you.



why did you do it >> ?


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> why did you do it >> ?



does age come into this conversation?


----------

